# Gorgeous Keri Hilson Look!!



## MAC_Whore (Jul 15, 2008)

.............


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 16, 2008)

she looks good.  She might give Rhi-Rhi a run for her money with hott looks


----------



## PeaceLovePrissy (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zuiahiah99* 

 
_she looks good. She might give Rhi-Rhi a run for her money with hott looks_

 
ITA! Wow.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jul 18, 2008)

she looks amazing. cant wait to try this look out


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 18, 2008)

She looks gorgeous but I can barely see the eyeshadow through her bangs...

-_-'


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_She looks gorgeous but I can barely see the eyeshadow through her bangs...

-_-'_

 
I will try to remember to post a closer shot in the blog tomorrow.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL...did Romero/MAC send this to every beauty blogger on the net?  I have seen this in like 5 different places.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_LOL...did Romero/MAC send this to every beauty blogger on the net?  I have seen this in like 5 different places._

 
MAC, not Romero directly, was kind enough to forward the info on to us.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 26, 2008)

Can you get a better pic so we can see the e/s please?


----------



## aziajs (Jul 26, 2008)

It's hard to find HQ pics of this appearance.  There may be some in a couple weeks.  Here is a larger pic but it's not great.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 26, 2008)

Oooh thank you! I think I'm gonna return Major Minor. I can create the same look on my lips with stuff I already have.

Again - the eyes. I have shadows I can use to create a similar look.

Thanks for posting that close-up.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 26, 2008)

^^^^No problem!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is a crop & zoom:


----------



## Caramel_QT (Jul 27, 2008)

Who is she? What does she sing???

Okay, okay...I'll google it for myself, lol.


----------

